# Buying on eBay



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

So, I've been wanting a KW transformer for a bit and been watching eBay and bidding on several. Earlier in the week I finally won one! Paid via PayPal within hours of the sale ending. Yesterday I get an email that the seller had refunded my payment.

An email arrived a bit later from the guy saying he'd lose money on the deal… dude, its called SETTING A RESERVE!

Really irritates the bejeezus outta me.


Oh, $81 and free shipping… felt pretty good about that.


----------



## rrbill (Mar 11, 2012)

I know it's frustrating, but there are lots more KW's on eBay, with varying conditions and commensurate prices. Better luck on your next one.


----------



## bowtieman427 (Jan 8, 2014)

That is bad business. Ebay is nothing like it use to be 10-15 years ago. It is so spendy to list items, fees galore and more fees with PP. Many times I use ebay to do searches on and find the same items elsewhere on the internet with better prices. Are there any other auction sites out there anyone has tried with better luck ? What is wrong on vintage items there are NOT to many sources to find what you want. I found a place recently called live auctions with lots of train items mostly used not sure how it is never ever used it or even know how it works. Just seen listings. Found it doing a search on a MTH part number. 
Sorry to hear what happened to you


----------



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

Also i have seen people running the price up on alot of things..so much that you can buy it new for a few dollar more..


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I would complain to ebay. He set the terms, He is obligated to fullfill the deal. Don


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

It can happen, check out my similar situation http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=21492


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

"I would complain to ebay.":appl:

Don is right. Ebay will handle this for you if you let them. They take customer's problems seriously and will act quickly. Be sure to show them the sellers email that states his reason for cancelling the deal; that's a key component in your complaint.

Good luck.

PS- I paid $76 for my Lionel KW on ebay.


----------



## clovis (Jan 5, 2014)

ebay can be a wonderful source for trains, and is often, my preference over the local train shows.

I see a ton of overpriced, beat up post war Lionel at the shows, but on ebay, I have the pick of whatever I want. I still love going to train shows though, just to learn, shop and hang out with a bunch of train heads, just like me.

BTW, I bought a very nice, working, boxed KW and two pair of boxed 027 switches on ebay a few years ago for $42 plus $15 in shipping. For whatever reason, the seller listed it in the wrong category, with a 99 cent start.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

clovis made a good point: there are real bargains to be found when sellers list things in the wrong category. I bought a Lionel 0-4-0 switcher for $15, a RMT beep for $29 and a Lenovo X61 dual processor laptop pc for $14.

How do you find these bargains? Use ebay's search engine to enter every possible name for the item you're looking for. For example: if you were looking for a Lionel 0-4-0 switch engine then try several variations of that title.
Lionel 4 wheel motor, or
0-4-0, or
O gauge switcher, or
O scale switch engine,
toy train engine
etc.

You won't always find something out of place but when you do it's a treasure.


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

The guy has quite a bit of experience buying and selling on eBay.

Received an email asking $125... After my $81 bid won/was refunded.

If the $125 incl. shipping... I may bite. I just want a &%#@ KW

Thoughts?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

ColtsKurt said:


> The guy has quite a bit of experience buying and selling on eBay.
> 
> Received an email asking $125... After my $81 bid won/was refunded.
> 
> ...



I would remind the seller , that it is an auction ! He did not have a reserve on it.


----------



## billshoff (Nov 4, 2011)

Have you checked ebay today?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/O-Lionel-KW...691765?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3389b54a75


----------



## servoguy (Jul 10, 2010)

I think $125 for a KW is pricey. I wouldn't pay that much, but I buy transformers that need cords and rollers, and I usually buy them cheap, like $35.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

ColtsKurt said:


> The guy has quite a bit of experience buying and selling on eBay.
> 
> Received an email asking $125... After my $81 bid won/was refunded.
> 
> ...


I would never buy from that seller again, and I sure wouldn't let him bargain me up from an ending bid! Personally, I'd probably fire off an email to eBay and point out what he's doing, that's way outside the terms of service for sellers!


----------



## leszek (Dec 28, 2013)

Final eBay price is a contract. eBay will help you with a breach of contract. DO NOT pay any more than the final price or you'll just encourage bad behavior.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I would never buy from that seller again, and I sure wouldn't let him bargain me up from an ending bid! Personally, I'd probably fire off an email to eBay and point out what he's doing, that's way outside the terms of service for sellers!


And when you fire off the e mail to e bay send them a copy of his offer after you won and he refunded you the money back.

Did you list what his e bay handle is? I don't want to deal with this seller let us know!:smilie_daumenneg:

I will go back and see if you did, if you didn't let us know.:smokin:


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

I've taken your comments to heart. I mean no harm to the seller, but I noted that mine was the 2nd renege on an item sold this month.

I'll not purchase the KW at any price other than the winning bid, have left a negative feedback rating, and plan to explain what happened to the eBay customer service dept. I'll give them copies of the post sale/refund emails I received.

I know we're a different group, trainers… but that's all the more reason to handle our affairs with one another… properly. Thanks for nudging me in the right direction!

Now… off to find another KW...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I hope I don't deal with him! :smokin:


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Good point, Ed.

Seller: hpesoj2 - he's located in Ohio. 
I have his "real" name from our emails… but don't feel right posting it on the forum. If you want it, PM me.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

For 125$ and a little patience you'l score zw. Some people just suck. Such is life.


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

ColtsKurt said:


> An email arrived a bit later from the guy saying he'd lose money on the deal… Really irritates the bejeezus outta me.


If it's any consolation he shafted the other guy too. $71.55 for the same transformer.

Didn't get a nibble over the holidays, now doesn't want to part with them.


----------



## stermskyle (Dec 3, 2013)

i just looked at his feedback your not the only one he did not sell the item 2..that was the second time.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

He is definitely not permitted to reneg on a no reserve auction. What ever the final price is he is obliged to sell it for. I have an Ebay store and I can assure you that you can get Ebay to get this seller into line and abide by the rules. I would call them and talk to someone at ebay and mention he did this to another buyer as well. 

Cheers
Pat


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

Prospect193 said:


> He is definitely not permitted to reneg on a no reserve auction. What ever the final price is he is obliged to sell it for. I have an Ebay store and I can assure you that you can get Ebay to get this seller into line and abide by the rules. I would call them and talk to someone at ebay and mention he did this to another buyer as well.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat


See, now _this_ is why I lurk here… I'm here on the NE side of Indianapolis, whining about getting snubbed for $81, and here's Pat chiming-in from down under! 
That, gentlemen, is yet _another_ definition of cool.

I know, its all global these days, but still…

Pat, I did.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Good!!! And don't take no for an answer from Ebay, make sure they deal with this fool

Cheers
Pat


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

ColtsKurt, I just sold a KW on e-bay. Something apparently happened to it during shipping and it didn't work right for him so he is sending it back. Never gave me a chance to try and help, just opened a case without contacting me. Oh well, anyhow I should have it back in a couple of days so I can take a look. If you are still interested and I can fix it pretty easy I would be willing to sell pretty reasonable.
Randy


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it looks like he did the same thing 2 days earlier.
Then he did the same thing to you.

I saved his ID, I will make sure he doesn't get any business from me.:smokin:

I would definitely report him. :smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Pontiac787 (Aug 14, 2011)

rdmtgm said:


> ColtsKurt, I just sold a KW on e-bay. Something apparently happened to it during shipping and it didn't work right for him so he is sending it back. Never gave me a chance to try and help, just opened a case without contacting me. Oh well, anyhow I should have it back in a couple of days so I can take a look. If you are still interested and I can fix it pretty easy I would be willing to sell pretty reasonable.
> Randy


Hi rdmtgm,

I recently had an experience where a seller shipped me an operating tower that wasn't the one in the pictures. The only way I could contact the seller about the "mix up" was to open a case. I wouldn't hold it against the buyer that he opened a case. I think it's the way ebay handles all returns now. I don't believe it has any affect on your ratings.


----------



## mikek (Dec 29, 2013)

*E-bay*

That seems to be the way with E-bay. You give anything but great feedback, and they open a dispute. All I did was to click the 'contact seller' button, and they think I am disputing or complaining. Even when I was leaving mediocre feedback they wanted to know if anything was wrong.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They now open a dispute if you contact the seller at all after the sale is completed and you've paid. I've asked a simple question about something I bought and it opens a case!


----------



## rdmtgm (Nov 25, 2011)

As long as the KW comes back I wont hold it against him. I guess I am a little on edge I have sold a few things off and on over the past few years and never had a problem. Last week I sold 4 items and had some issue with every one of them.


----------



## ColtsKurt (Jan 28, 2012)

rdmtgm said:


> ColtsKurt, I just sold a KW on e-bay. Something apparently happened to it during shipping and it didn't work right for him so he is sending it back. Never gave me a chance to try and help, just opened a case without contacting me. Oh well, anyhow I should have it back in a couple of days so I can take a look. If you are still interested and I can fix it pretty easy I would be willing to sell pretty reasonable.
> Randy


Randy, most definitely interested. Thank you


----------

